# Accept 96khz audio



## STEPHANVS (Mar 20, 2020)

We are streaming with OBS using an Allen and Heath SQ5 mixer over USB. The problem is, that the mixer operates at 96khz only, and as such the signal cannot be interpreted by OBS. Currently we are bridging the gap with Voicemeter Banana, however we would like to ommit any extra software. Will OBS support >48khz sample rates?


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 20, 2020)

I think there might be a misunderstanding here. OBS can read 96khz devices just fine, it will simply downsample them. My guess here is that your device is running in ASIO mode, which OBS cannot support without the use of a third party plugin currently. Check out OBS ASIO plugin here: https://github.com/pkviet/obs-asio 

Or see if your device supports WASAPI/WDM modes (assuming this is on a Windows host)


----------



## STEPHANVS (Apr 23, 2020)

Since the PC is not in my reach always, it took some time to do some research, then check, then research, then check again.

What I know so far:
- the ASIO plugin works almost flawlessly (then only issue I have is, that after OBS is started and the SQ is unplugged, it looses the signal, and it does not reconnect upon USB reconnect, which should not occur at all).
- others had issues using the SQ over USB for WDM audio playback, they had to set the playback device to stereo.
- Audacity can record from the input (by default Audacity does not know ASIO so I guess itt does it over WDM/MME? not sure), so the driver does have a none ASIO mode.






For whatever reason, OBS sees only one channel from the 32 (ummm, yeah), and no audio over it.

New firmware came out for the mixer, which allows 48khz sampling over USB for the SQ. Will test it out.


----------



## STEPHANVS (Apr 27, 2020)

Checked with 48khz, same. While Desktop Audio shows MONO in the screenshot above, it turns STEREO as soon as there is sound playing. And it captures correctly. Will check with A&H support too.


----------



## STEPHANVS (Apr 28, 2020)

A&H support replied, they are aware of this issue, however since other applications are working fine, they claim, that the issue is not in their driver. I saw posts claiming issues with FB live streaming (I guess with local webcam/camera), I will try to search for any other not compatible software. In the meantime I am more than happy to provide any log files that is necessary to troubleshoot this on OBS side.


----------



## STEPHANVS (Nov 23, 2020)

Installed the new A&H driver, all is well now!


----------

